
Why Swedes overpay their taxes - sohkamyung
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/02/economist-explains-19
======
bitexploder
tl;dr banks in Sweden have negative interest rates so it is cheaper to over
pay and collect the money after a while, as a form of savings.

